# New GPS / Depth Sounder Unit



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

I have the Garmin Echomap 64CV and needs to be replaced as the screen has a large white spot on the screen. Any recommendations on another brand who's mapping is of higher quality. It's for a skiff so depth isn't as important as navigation ease and detailing. Thanks


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Where will you be running the boat?


----------



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Fish Pine Island and Estero Bay in SW FL.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Can't go wrong with Simrad + Florida Marine Tracks. This will give good navigation with the aid of satellite imagery.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

TravHale said:


> Can't go wrong with Simrad + Florida Marine Tracks. This will give good navigation with the aid of satellite imagery.


This X2! My Egret came with the same Garmin, I went out twice with it and immediately swapped it out for a 12" Simrad with the FMT chip.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lowrance or Simrad with FMT


----------



## Kevin s (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks so much for your recommendations.


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

I am in the process of upgrading like the original poster. What model units do you guys recommend? Thinking about a 9inch screen for my hewes bayfisher


----------

